# One Expensive Camera!



## Mitica100 (Jun 15, 2022)

Breaking the world record, the Leica 0-Series no. 105 “Oskar Barnack” sold for 14.4 million Euros (includes buyer’s premium) at the Leitz Photographica Auction held on June 11 in Leitz Park, Germany. 

"I spent years working on this first model, and I still have many photographs from that time. Today, we can safely say that the legitimacy of a high-quality
35 mm camera has been proven.”  -Oskar Barnack


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 16, 2022)

https://www.leitz-auction.com/auction/en/auktion34/auction40/article/305.html
		


"Only approximately 22 of 0-Series Leicas were produced in 1923 to test the market, two years before the commercial introduction of the Leica A. Only around a dozen survived to the present day. Among these extremely rare cameras, one is of particular historical importance. The 0-Series with the serial number 105 was the personal camera of the the inventor of the Leica - Oskar Barnack."


----------



## terri (Jun 16, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> https://www.leitz-auction.com/auction/en/auktion34/auction40/article/305.html
> 
> 
> 
> "Only approximately 22 of 0-Series Leicas were produced in 1923 to test the market, two years before the commercial introduction of the Leica A. Only around a dozen survived to the present day. Among these extremely rare cameras, one is of particular historical importance. The 0-Series with the serial number 105 was the personal camera of the the inventor of the Leica - Oskar Barnack."


Well, that certainly explains the rarity of this baby, but holy crap!   That's a lot of money.


----------

